# Nie moge nic zemergowac

## Squealers

Witam otóz nie moge nic zemergowac... no komunikator:

ekg2:

root ~ : emerge ekg2

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

root ~ : 

i

```

root ~ : emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acpi avi fbcon gif gtk2 jpeg mmx mpeg pcmcia png qt sdl tiff usb xmms xvid"

root ~ : 

```

no i  nedit /etc/make.conf 

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="fbcon xvid aalib X gtk2 gif qt jpeg  png sdl tiff -gnome -kde mmx acpi avi mpeg xmms usb pcmcia"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl" 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 x86"

```

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Arfrever

Problem jest tu wyjaśniony:

 *Squealers wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?
> 
> ...

 

 *Squealers wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686)
> 
> ...

 

Zainstaluj system ponownie przy użyciu pliku stage dla 2007.0.

Potrwa to krócej niż (prawdopodobnie nieudana) próba aktualizacji.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Dagger

sadzac po 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (default-linux/x86/2004.3
> 
> 

 

radzilbym zaczac od

```

emerge --sync

source /etc/profile

env-update

```

pozniej uaktualnic pare bibliotek i dopiero probowac.

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potrwa to krócej niż (prawdopodobnie nieudana) próba aktualizacji. 
> 
> 

 

Swieta racja. Czas rekompilacji wszystkiego bedzie dluzszy niz swieża instalacja

----------

## Squealers

nie! odpada instalacja od nowa systemu...

----------

## Dagger

wiec sproboj powyzsze. Zreszta po uaktualnieniu wiekszosci pakietow i tak prawdopodobnie bedzie trzeba poswiecic pol dnia na uaktulnienie konfiguracji, zeby dzialalo poprawnie.

----------

## Arfrever

Wykonaj:

```
emerge --sync

rm -f /etc/make.profile

ln -fs /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop /etc/make.profile

FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge -1O python-updater

emerge -1 python

emerge -1 portage

emerge -C gentoo-sources linux-headers

emerge -1 linux-headers

emerge gentoo-sources
```

 *Squealers wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"
> ```
> ...

 

Następnie odinstaluj KDE 2.* i 3.3.:

```
cd /var/db/pkg/kde-base

for x in * ; do emerge -C =${x} ; done
```

Następnie przeczytaj Aktualizacja GCC w Gentoo i spróbuj zaktualizować GCC, GLibC, Binutils i Libtool.

Następnie wykonaj:

```
emerge -C pam-login coldplug hotplug

emerge -1 shadow udev baselayout

etc-update

-5
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Squealers

ale ja przeciez nie mam KDE tylko FLUXA

----------

## Arfrever

 *Squealers wrote:*   

> ale ja przeciez nie mam KDE tylko FLUXA

 

Więc pomiń ten fragment i wykonaj resztę. Następnie pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -uDNptv --with-bdeps=y world
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Squealers

no a wiec tak:

```

root /var/db/pkg/kde-base : emerge --info 

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aalib acl acpi alsa arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif expat fam fbcon firefox fortran gdbm gif glut gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kerberos lcms ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl ssl svg svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs xml xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1 alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text"

root /var/db/pkg/kde-base : 

```

ii

```

root /var/db/pkg/kde-base : emerge -uDNptv --with-bdeps=y world

!!! Error: -N is an invalid short action or option.

root /var/db/pkg/kde-base : 

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *Squealers wrote:*   

> no a wiec tak:
> 
> ...

 

Najpierw:

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Wykonaj:
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync
> 
> ...

 

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Squealers

nooooooooooo zrobilem tak <lol> ale kazales tylkto wynik tych 2 ale zrobilem przed podniem tego te wszytkie rzeczy o ktore prosiles 

ale przynajmniej juz nie dostaje czerwonego napisu w tym emerge jak cos proubuje tylko:

```

root ~ : emerge ekg2

Calculating dependencies -!!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.

!!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/libintl-0)

root ~ : 

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *Squealers wrote:*   

> nooooooooooo zrobilem tak <lol> ale kazales tylkto wynik tych 2

 

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Squealers wrote:*   ale ja przeciez nie mam KDE tylko FLUXA 
> 
> Więc pomiń ten fragment i wykonaj resztę. Następnie pokaż wyniki:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Squealers wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root ~ : emerge ekg2
> 
> ...

 

Wykonaj:

```
emerge --sync
```

A następnie pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Squealers

po wpisaniu   emerge -p portage

```

root ~ : emerge -p portage

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies -!!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.

!!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/libintl-0)

root ~ :

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *Squealers wrote:*   

> po wpisaniu   emerge -p portage
> 
> ```
> 
> root ~ : emerge -p portage
> ...

 

Jest zainstalowana zbyt stara wersja Portage'u, by można było zaktualizować Portage przy użyciu Portage'u.

Proponuję ręczną aktualizację kilku pakietów.

Przeczytaj:

```
man chroot
```

Następnie wybierz jakiś serwer na tej stronie i wykonaj jako root:

```
mkdir /stage3

cd /

# W poniższym poleceniu zastąp 'ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl' adresem itd. wybranego serwera.

wget ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2{,.DIGESTS}
```

Następnie wykonaj:

```
sha1sum -c stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS
```

Jeśli wynik jest:

```
stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2: DOBRZE
```

Wtedy wykonaj:

```
cd /stage3

tar -xjpvf /stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2
```

Następnie na wszelki wypadek pokaż wynik:

```
cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk
```

Następnie podam ciąg dalszy instrukcji...

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

